
WHO Says 70 Vaccines in the Works, with Three Leading Candidates - dankohn1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-13/who-says-70-vaccines-in-the-works-with-three-leading-candidates
======
dankohn1
Non-paywall link: [http://archive.vn/t4ja7](http://archive.vn/t4ja7)

Link to PDF of 70 vaccines: [https://www.who.int/blueprint/priority-
diseases/key-action/N...](https://www.who.int/blueprint/priority-diseases/key-
action/Novel_Coronavirus_Landscape_nCoV_11April2020.PDF)

